#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-01-28
<bcurtiswx_> maco, have you worked with sourceforge at all before?
<maco> i once tried to commit a patch that had been accepted into the SVN for gsynaptics in sourceforge.jp and had the sourceforge.jp admin confused on why it wouldnt work. thats about it
<bcurtiswx_> i want to take my local svn project and add it to sourceforge, but a svn merge skips files :( idk how to get the whole entire thing to go to sourceforge
<bcurtiswx_> its the sourceforge svn at revision 0
<bcurtiswx_> then mine at revision 254
<bcurtiswx_> nvm, seems like things are down that would help me ATM
<maco> why do you want to use svn?
<bcurtiswx_> because I currently have an SVN repo
<bcurtiswx_> maco, TOI a possibility for you tomorrow?
<maco> no
<maco> friend's birthday
<maco> plus shmoocon
<bcurtiswx_> kk
<maco> plus helping birthday-friend's brother move into the apt complex bday-friend and i live in
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-01-20
<bcurtiswx> Good morning folks
<ChinnoDog> morning
<marcoceppi> o/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-01-23
<bcurtiswx> mthaddon, i have some time now if you wanted to move more on the drupal stuff
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-01-24
<bcurtiswx> mthaddon, i'll be here all day (Eastern Time) if you wanted to get more work done with the drupal site
<mthaddon> bcurtiswx: great - switching to PM
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-01-24
<swift110> heyt
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-22
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-23
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110-phone_
<swift110-phone_> Hey how are you
<ChinnoDog> I am fine. I just got back from lunch. It is a nice day outside.
<swift110-phone_> good
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-24
<swift110> hey
<ChinnoDog> swift110: sup
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-25
<swift110> hey ChinnoDog how are you
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-01-28
<swift110-phone_> Hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-01-25
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2020-01-23
<swift110> hey all
